# Tint where and how much??



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

you get what you pay for IMO. do you have any friends that have tinted windows? ask around, once you start hearing the same name or two you'll know who to go to. 

$180 is what I paid for 15%. It has a lifetime warranty and the guy has done work for me in the past so I knew he was good.
Good luck with the tint, and post some pics when you get it done!


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting mine tinted 35% all the way around on Friday. $170

IMO... Make sure they do a 1 piece rear and have a good warranty and reputation.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

its varies on who you know i got mine not limo but a shade lower for 125 just the backs hes gonna do my taillights for 15 bucks too


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

...


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

I sent you a pm and have a look in my Garage pics as our car is done and legal for MO. I also live in the same town as you do.


----------

